# Aggressive And Unwarranted Behaviour.



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

Got a question from a recent discovery. It is not my place to name anything, so I will ask the question as a scenario. Please don't state otherwise  

My somewhat disturbed state of mind is centering on this>

Scenario: A Sifu decides that he would like a night out. Goes on said night out and gets to a point of felling tasty. He would do being a Sifu with a alcohol fueled state of mind. He gets into an altercation and pops off some strikes. No reason than to act like a hard man and feel satisfied that his skills are top notch. Would a student want to train under his guidance knowing that being a master would induce such behaviour in himself. This is just me trying to put my point across, but basically it has put a sour taste in my mouth. I don't train there, but thinking of a supplemental routine, but not sure that I feel the vibes would not be overly aggressive.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 31, 2015)

I wouldn't train with such a person. 
A person who wants to have a punch up can enter the ring and meet up with other people with similar training and desires.
A person who behaves in the manner you're describing has psychiatric problems, and will hopefully land in jail soon.
I am involved in a lot of physical conflicts in the ER. It never makes me feel like a hard man. It makes me wish people were less foolish, and it makes me wish that talking people down worked more often.


----------



## Drose427 (Mar 31, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Got a question from a recent discovery. It is not my place to name anything, so I will ask the question as a scenario. Please don't state otherwise
> 
> My somewhat disturbed state of mind is centering on this>
> 
> Scenario: A Sifu decides that he would like a night out. Goes on said night out and gets to a point of felling tasty. He would do being a Sifu with a alcohol fueled state of mind. He gets into an altercation and pops off some strikes. No reason than to act like a hard man and feel satisfied that his skills are top notch. Would a student want to train under his guidance knowing that being a master would induce such behaviour in himself. This is just me trying to put my point across, but basically it has put a sour taste in my mouth. I don't train there, but thinking of a supplemental routine, but not sure that I feel the vibes would not be overly aggressive.



I personally wouldnt train under someone who has less self discipline/self control than i do.

That kind of behavior is sheer narcissism. 
He completely intended on just harming untrained or innocent bystanders to feel good about his training.

If someone wants to fight, its insanely easy to find people who will spar full contact in a controlled enviroment.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 31, 2015)

None of my teachers behaved this way....


----------



## Buka (Mar 31, 2015)

He's an idgit. (idiot) Never train with idgits.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I wouldn't train with such a person.
> A person who wants to have a punch up can enter the ring and meet up with other people with similar training and desires.
> A person who behaves in the manner you're describing has psychiatric problems, and will hopefully land in jail soon.
> I am involved in a lot of physical conflicts in the ER. It never makes me feel like a hard man. It makes me wish people were less foolish, and it makes me wish that talking people down worked more often.



Thanks DD. That makes a lot of sense. In my experience, no one was that stupid so I had a lot success with defusing situations. Completely different scenario to you, but I get you're point with the latter.In a way you have pretty much nailed it for me. Thanks


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

Instructor said:


> None of my teachers behaved this way....




I would hope so, and you too


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

Buka said:


> He's an idgit. (idiot) Never train with idgits.



Yeah, not very stand up from someone skilled.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

It depends on the guy. I have known a couple of instructors who are a bit looser on their night outs than in class.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

drop bear said:


> It depends on the guy. I have known a couple of instructors who are a bit looser on their night outs than in class.



Yeah, but not kin!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 31, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Got a question from a recent discovery. It is not my place to name anything, so I will ask the question as a scenario. Please don't state otherwise
> 
> My somewhat disturbed state of mind is centering on this>
> 
> Scenario: A Sifu decides that he would like a night out. Goes on said night out and gets to a point of felling tasty. He would do being a Sifu with a alcohol fueled state of mind. He gets into an altercation and pops off some strikes. No reason than to act like a hard man and feel satisfied that his skills are top notch. Would a student want to train under his guidance knowing that being a master would induce such behaviour in himself. This is just me trying to put my point across, but basically it has put a sour taste in my mouth. I don't train there, but thinking of a supplemental routine, but not sure that I feel the vibes would not be overly aggressive.


Is this about me?


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

Tames D said:


> Is this about me?



What does a Alumni know about bad impressions


----------



## senseidave2005 (Apr 1, 2015)

I trained with a gentle man for many years who would indulge himself in bad behavior, it reflected badly and followed him for many years costing him his friends family and ultimately his students.. I was one of the last to walk away and this was only due to my refusal to believe that this person I looked up to could do such a thing... It is neither good energy nor good business. I don't let students act in such a manner so why would I. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 1, 2015)

If it was a one time occurrence I would question in my own mind why this happened.  If it seemed to become an on going theme then no I do not think I would want to train with him.
Now if the man was an alcoholic or a constant drunk but did not get in fights but kept his drinking at home  maybe depending on how he acted in class and the knowledge he could give his students. (yes I knew such a person but never studied with him because of distance)


----------



## Jenna (Apr 2, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Got a question from a recent discovery. It is not my place to name anything, so I will ask the question as a scenario. Please don't state otherwise
> 
> My somewhat disturbed state of mind is centering on this>
> 
> Scenario: A Sifu decides that he would like a night out. Goes on said night out and gets to a point of felling tasty. He would do being a Sifu with a alcohol fueled state of mind. He gets into an altercation and pops off some strikes. No reason than to act like a hard man and feel satisfied that his skills are top notch. Would a student want to train under his guidance knowing that being a master would induce such behaviour in himself. This is just me trying to put my point across, but basically it has put a sour taste in my mouth. I don't train there, but thinking of a supplemental routine, but not sure that I feel the vibes would not be overly aggressive.


You mentioned his being alcohol-fuelled.  I think it depends on how pissed he was.. if he was out of it then you can only say that he like too much booze (and then maybe that is his fault as sifu if you choose to judge him for it) otherwise if he is out of his tree then what are you saying of him? Tell me who can exercise perfect judgement when they are like that?  You know what his life circumstances are that he is drinking? I do not wish to sound harsh.  I do not wish you to sound harsh with him is all Jx


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 2, 2015)

Jenna said:


> You mentioned his being alcohol-fuelled.  I think it depends on how pissed he was.. if he was out of it then you can only say that he like too much booze (and then maybe that is his fault as sifu if you choose to judge him for it) otherwise if he is out of his tree then what are you saying of him? Tell me who can exercise perfect judgement when they are like that?  You know what his life circumstances are that he is drinking? I do not wish to sound harsh.  I do not wish you to sound harsh with him is all Jx




No quite right. In this case the situation is not just clear cut drunk issue. The aggression was against peple known to each other. Getting drunk and slappsies happen, but usually between people equally matched. In this case some serious damage could have been done by a highly skilled practinior, who should not have lost control and gone on the hunt.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 2, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> No quite right. In this case the situation is not just clear cut drunk issue. The aggression was against peple known to each other. Getting drunk and slappsies happen, but usually between people equally matched. In this case some serious damage could have been done by a highly skilled practinior, who should not have lost control and gone on the hunt.


I agree with you.. as a MA professional this can suggest he is not aware of his drinking limits.. so maybe he is not aware of his other limits either? -or even if he IS aware of his limits then he has gone beyond them and implication is that he is irresponsible.. neither of these two demonstrate good MA judgement off of the mats  This make sense I understand your position.. I would only ask that you do not judge him and because we do not always know what is the situation in a persons life that cause them to take a drink too many.. after that it is the drink acting through them  wishes Jxx


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 2, 2015)

Jenna said:


> I agree with you.. as a MA professional this can suggest he is not aware of his drinking limits.. so maybe he is not aware of his other limits either? -or even if he IS aware of his limits then he has gone beyond them and implication is that he is irresponsible.. neither of these two demonstrate good MA judgement off of the mats  This make sense I understand your position.. I would only ask that you do not judge him and because we do not always know what is the situation in a persons life that cause them to take a drink too many.. after that it is the drink acting through them  wishes Jxx



Yeah I am no angel and no stranger to a situation. But not like that. This was purely looking for it. There is a historical element too. But still you are right. However it has to be kept within certain rules. A practinior of whatever discipline knows this!


----------



## Jenna (Apr 2, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah I am no angel and no stranger to a situation. But not like that. This was purely looking for it. There is a historical element too. But still you are right. However it has to be kept within certain rules. A practinior of whatever discipline knows this!


Agreed.. and you have wise heart to see the thing objectively also  Jxx


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 2, 2015)

Perhaps there was/is a problem between the two participants that has been going for some time and the fact that he had been drinking more than he should have was only one of many circumstances in the event.  
If his drinking is constant than he needs help.
Dose his drinking affect his teaching?  Dose he teach drunk? As I said before was this a one time incident? Who started the Incident? 
Way to many questions to be answered before deciding if I would study from this person.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 2, 2015)

My number two alerted me to this. He was on the door. Aggressor was on a night out, aggressor decided to throw a couple of jabs at my number two. Work as the same. tshadowchaser, we both know that we should be in no situation that requires that we go against our kin. In my world, a fellow doorman does not take the piss. We are all skilled, we don't pop at our own. He is a lovely dickhead!!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't suppose you could direct your aggressive chum towards politicians? I've just sat through the 'leaders' debate, it's two hours I will never get back and I now have a banging headache.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Got a question from a recent discovery. It is not my place to name anything, so I will ask the question as a scenario. Please don't state otherwise
> 
> My somewhat disturbed state of mind is centering on this>
> 
> Scenario: A Sifu decides that he would like a night out. Goes on said night out and gets to a point of felling tasty. He would do being a Sifu with a alcohol fueled state of mind. He gets into an altercation and pops off some strikes. No reason than to act like a hard man and feel satisfied that his skills are top notch. Would a student want to train under his guidance knowing that being a master would induce such behaviour in himself. This is just me trying to put my point across, but basically it has put a sour taste in my mouth. I don't train there, but thinking of a supplemental routine, but not sure that I feel the vibes would not be overly aggressive.



Back in the day, we called this "brown belt fever." Training starting to become skilled, and itching to try it. I totally understand, though I lived to outgrow such behavior......

"Sifu?" Probably not so much.........of a sifu, that is..


----------



## drop bear (Apr 2, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> My number two alerted me to this. He was on the door. Aggressor was on a night out, aggressor decided to throw a couple of jabs at my number two. Work as the same. tshadowchaser, we both know that we should be in no situation that requires that we go against our kin. In my world, a fellow doorman does not take the piss. We are all skilled, we don't pop at our own. He is a ******* dickhead!!



Yeah had that happen. There is a standing rule that the guys I train with get no sympathy for being idiots where I work.

Just ban him. Problem solved.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 3, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Back in the day, we called this "brown belt fever." Training starting to become skilled, and itching to try it. I totally understand, though I lived to outgrow such behavior......
> 
> "Sifu?" Probably not so much.........of a sifu, that is..



I used sifu as a example. I see the point though and I would imagine not uncommon.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 3, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Yeah had that happen. There is a standing rule that the guys I train with get no sympathy for being idiots where I work.
> 
> Just ban him. Problem solved.



Probably would be a sacking offence too.


----------



## Zero (Apr 7, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I don't suppose you could direct your aggressive chum towards politicians? I've just sat through the 'leaders' debate, it's two hours I will never get back and I now have a banging headache.


Thanks, I have that recorded but not got to watching it yet. Maybe I'll give it a miss and spend that time with the kids or working the heavy bag (and by heavy bag, I mean the boxing one, my wife is neither obese nor a bag).


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 7, 2015)

Zero said:


> Thanks, I have that recorded but not got to watching it yet. Maybe I'll give it a miss and spend that time with the kids or working the heavy bag (and by heavy bag, I mean the boxing one, my wife is neither obese nor a bag).




I'd miss it if I had the choice again. You could probably write it yourself if you know all the leaders characteristics. Put a politician's photo of your choice on you bag and put it's lights out lol.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 7, 2015)

It transpired that my number had been left with a broken tooth, still being a behemoth union player, guess that sort of thing is fairly unnoticeable. Anyway the aggressor stood up and apologised. Personally I am still dubious of the motive, but still. The right outcome all the same.


----------



## Zero (Apr 8, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I'd miss it if I had the choice again. You could probably write it yourself if you know all the leaders characteristics. Put a politician's photo of your choice on you bag and put it's lights out lol.


Gosh, now who to put at the top of that list!??!


----------

